# President bikes?



## The New Guy (Jul 8, 2013)

Anyone know anything about these?  Made in West Germany - can't find any info, but the bike I just looked at seems a decent bike.  Sorry don't have a pic, but now I'm really curious as I don't really know anything about West German bikes, aside from the fact they are obviously post war and seem well put together.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 8, 2013)

i have seen these.very similar to ross.the girls middleweights ive seen are somewhat close to sears/jchiggins flightliners.qaulity seems ok but dont know of their value.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 9, 2013)

President was one of the many badges used on bikes built by the Daimler/Puch/Steyr group. Seems their main factories were in W.Germany and Austria. Puch built 3 speed touring bikes For Sears from the 50s through the 70s. Some of their other badges (which may be store badges, idk) include Bauer, Parkliegh, Royce Union, Black Knight, and some Fleet Wings in the 60s. FW was definitely a store brand, having CWC built bikes late prewar era.


----------

